# [boot] quel service lance mon eth0?

## Il turisto

Bonjour, j'ai créé un runlevel offline et par conséquent je voudrais que ma carte réseau ne démarre pas lorsque je le lance.

Sauf qu'avant ca fonctionnait mais maintenant un des services doit dépendre de mon eth0 et me la lance.

Cela est génant car je dois chaque fois ctrl+c vu que je n'ai pas de cable réseau et que je ne veux pas attendre le timeout. Pouvez vous me dire quel service je devrais retirer de mon runlevel offline pour que tout fonctionne tjs nickel mais que eth0 ne démarre pas dans ce runlevel?

```

StoGentoo src # rc-update show

               acpid |      default           offline

           alsasound | boot

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

        cpufrequtils | boot

                dbus |      default           offline

       foldingathome |      default

            hostname | boot

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork offline

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default           offline

           rmnologin | boot

           syslog-ng |      default           offline

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default           offline

```

----------

## kopp

Salut,

cela est du au coldplug. On l'a déjà traité il y a peu, tu peux par exemple empécher ceci en configurant dans /etc/conf.d/rc la variable :

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES="net.lo !net.*"
```

 de cette manière, ce qui va lancer le service net.lo et tous les services ne commençant pas par net.*

Il y a une autre méthode qui permet de lancer quand même eth0 mais qui ne s'active que lorsqu'un cable est branché. Une recheche sur le forum te le donnera ou alors geekounet passera par là, parceque je me souviens plus du nom du programme à installer.

----------

## Temet

```
rc-update del net.eth0
```

----------

## Mickael

Kopp il s'agit de ifplugd : pas de câble : pas de eth0, et active le wifi si il est présent et vis-et-versa.

----------

## kopp

Micktux: ouaip le nom vennait de me revenir là. Merci.

Temet: tu as mal lu, il parle de son runlevel "offline" dans lequel net.eth0 n'est pas ajouté.

----------

## nemo13

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Bonjour, j'ai créé un runlevel offline  *Quote:*   
> 
> StoGentoo src # rc-update show
> 
>              net.eth0 |      default
> ...

 

Bonjour

j'ai pas ma gentoo sous l'oeil mais, netmount n'aurait-il pas besoin de son eht active ?

A+

----------

## Mickael

exacte némo, lorsque je suis chez moi  en wifi, ifplugd désactive eth0, ce qui est confirmé par un petit rc-status, et je peux voir également que dans ces conditions netmount n'est pas activé. Voilà ma contribution à 2 balles.

----------

## Temet

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Temet: tu as mal lu, il parle de son runlevel "offline" dans lequel net.eth0 n'est pas ajouté.

 

Erf ... je ne connaissais même pas le mode offline...

/me a honte

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Temet: tu as mal lu, il parle de son runlevel "offline" dans lequel net.eth0 n'est pas ajouté. 
> 
> Erf ... je ne connaissais même pas le mode offline...
> 
> 

 

Tu n'as vraiment pas lu  :Laughing: 

Il Turisto s'est crée se runlevel pour lui. cqfd 

(note: t'inquiète ça m'arrive d'avoir la tête dans les chaussettes, ptet même plus souvent qu'à ton tour  :Wink: )

----------

## Temet

/me va gentiment oublier ce topic   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Il turisto

@Temet : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=4

Donc selon vous je dois mettre la variable :

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="net.lo !net.*"

(j'avais déjà fais cela mais j'ai du le virer par erreur de mon fichier).

et en plus désactiver netmount de mon runlevel offline?

Et si je vire mon netmount. dans le cas ou je lancerais eth0 ou eth1 à la est ce que netmount serait lancer automatiquement?

----------

## Magic Banana

Ou plus simplement :

```
# emerge ifplugd
```

Comme ça tu n'as rien à ajouter dans ton /boot/grub/grub.conf et tu peux partir pisser une fois le bonton "Power" enfoncé, que tu sois en ligne ou non.  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Ou plus simplement :
> 
> ```
> # emerge ifplugd
> ```
> ...

 

Ouais je trouve que c'est le mieux, pas besoin de créer de runlevel offline, le default boot aussi bien online que offline avec ifplugd  :Smile: 

----------

## Il turisto

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Ou plus simplement :
> 
> ```
> # emerge ifplugd
> ```
> ...

 

Sauf que si je met ca il va lancer mon eth1 chaque fois qu'un reseau wifi sera dispo non? Ou alors on peut désactiver cela facilement? Car le wifi c'est bien gentil mais quand c'est activé pour rien ca use du courant de la batterie  :Smile: 

----------

## Il turisto

Personne ne sais me répondre?

----------

## nemo13

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> Personne ne sais me répondre?

 

bon c'est du bottage en touche mais, que disent les /etc/init.d/* ?

----------

## Il turisto

Merci pour ton post mais je ne comprend pas ta question. 

Peux tu détailler stp?

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Selons mais souvenir quand tu as ifplugd, tes interfaces réseau ne ce lance que si tu a un cable de brancher, et ce lance indépendament les une des autres. Si c'est ça que tu veux savoir. J'espére t'avoir aider. Si non les autres pourons peu etre mieux t'aider.

----------

## Il turisto

Merci pour ta réponse mais cette info étais déjà donnée par kopp plus haut.

Ma question étais en fait : est ce que ifplugd va activer ma carte wifi au moindre signal qui passe dans le coin? Car de nos jours le wifi est présent partout et si j'ai crée un mode offline c'est pour être offline (pas de cables réseau branché et carte wifi non activée pour économie de batterie).

----------

## nemo13

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> si j'ai crée un mode offline c'est pour être offline (pas de cables réseau branché et carte wifi non activée pour économie de batterie).

 le runlevel "nonetwork" ne te va pas ?

EDIT : je passe 33tours sur un post d'une haute portée philosophique.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Il turisto

En fait j'hésitais à modifier le runlevel nonetwork (car he ne sais pas quelle inscidence cela pourrait avoir sur ma gentoo (a priori aucun mais bon)) et c'est pourquoi j'ai créé mon runlevel perso.

----------

## Il turisto

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> cela est du au coldplug. On l'a déjà traité il y a peu, tu peux par exemple empécher ceci en configurant dans /etc/conf.d/rc la variable :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bon finalement j'ai utilisé cette solution. Mais un autre problème vient de survenir du tréfond de je ne sais où.

Le module ipw2100 est chargé au démarrage de ma machine mais je ne sais pas par quoi. 

Alors dans le désordre :

```

StoGentoo linux # cat .config | grep -i ipw2100

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

```

```

StoGentoo linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            40224  0

snd_mixer_oss          14976  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            32768  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6208  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                48720  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6668  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

ipw2100                68140  0

ieee80211              30216  1 ipw2100

ieee80211_crypt         5056  1 ieee80211

firmware_class          7552  1 ipw2100

snd_intel8x0           29084  2

snd_ac97_codec         97828  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            1920  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                71368  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              19652  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    46180  13 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          7880  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

```

```

StoGentoo linux # uname -a

Linux StoGentoo 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 #1 PREEMPT Thu Nov 23 09:49:29 CET 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

StoGentoo linux # cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# aic7xxx

```

Je pense n'avoir rien oublié. Encore merci pour votre aide précieuse.

----------

## Mickael

Tu les as installés tout simplement depuis portage :

```
net-wireless/ipw2100

     Available versions:  1.2.1-r1

     Homepage:            http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Driver for the Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 3B miniPCI adapter

* net-wireless/ipw2100-firmware

     Available versions:  (1.3)  1.3

     Homepage:            http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Firmware for the Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 3B miniPCI adapter

* net-wireless/ipw2200

     Available versions:  1.1.2-r1 1.1.3 (~)1.2.0

 Homepage:            http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Driver for the Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG/2915ABG miniPCI and 2225BG PCI adapters

* net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware

     Available versions:  

        (2.2)   2.2

        (2.3)   2.3

        (2.4)   2.4

        (0)     3.0

     Homepage:            http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Firmware for the Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG/2915ABG miniPCI and 2225BG PCI adapters

```

----------

## Il turisto

Oui c'est exact mais le fait de les avoir installé n'oblige pas de les lancer au boot.

Ma carte wifi est une ipw2100.

Petit ajout :

```

StoGentoo linux # module-rebuild list

** Packages which I will emerge are:

        =net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.13-r1

        =net-wireless/ipw2100-1.2.1-r1

        =net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.7.00.0640

        =media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25

        =media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.13

        =app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1

```

----------

## Mickael

rc-status ?

EDIT : rc-status boot ? 

EDIT : il y a un script dans /etc/init.d/

----------

## Il turisto

```

StoGentoo linux # rc-status

Runlevel: default

dbus                                                               [ started  ] 

acpid                                                              [ started  ] 

local                                                              [ started  ] 

foldingathome                                                      [ started  ] 

vixie-cron                                                         [ started  ] 

syslog-ng                                                          [ started  ] 

net.eth0                                                           [ started  ] 

netmount                                                           [ started  ]

```

attention car le module est chargé mais le script eth1 n'est pas lancé. Aussi je n'ai pas (encore) ma carte wifi apparente si je fais un ifconfig.

edit :

```

StoGentoo linux # rc-status boot

Runlevel: boot

keymaps                                                            [ started  ] 

clock                                                              [ started  ] 

localmount                                                         [ started  ] 

consolefont                                                        [ started  ] 

modules                                                            [ started  ] 

hostname                                                           [ started  ] 

net.lo                                                             [ started  ] 

urandom                                                            [ started  ] 

checkroot                                                          [ started  ] 

rmnologin                                                          [ started  ] 

cpufrequtils                                                       [ started  ] 

bootmisc                                                           [ started  ] 

checkfs                                                            [ started  ] 

alsasound                                                          [ started  ]

```

```

StoGentoo init.d # ll /etc/init.d/ | grep net

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      6 nov  2 15:01 net.eth0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      6 nov 28 10:21 net.eth1 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    30K nov  2 15:01 net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   3,0K nov  2 15:01 netmount

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root vmware  868 nov 24 13:13 xinetd

```

Je pense que je me suis mal expliqué. Je ne cherche pas à faire fonctionner le wifi car celui fonctionne très bien.

Ce que je veux c'est que le module ne soit pas chargé au boot de la machine.

----------

## Mickael

Tu peux alors spécifier cela dans grub faux, c'est dans /etc/conf.d/rc, cherche dans la liste il y a eut une question à ce sujet.

----------

## Il turisto

Je ne saisi pas bien le rapport avec grub.

Dans aucun fichier de config je ne demande de charger le module ipw2100 et il n'est pas présent dans mon kernel.

Peux tu détailler stp?

----------

## Mickael

Dans grub, tu peux spécifier de lancer tel ou tel services, donc si tu es chez toi tu laisse le wifi se lancer, sinon tu l'arrêtes en choisissant une autre entrée dans grub au démarrageCest faux c'est dans /etc/conf.d/rc. C'est un moyen détourné, certes et cela ne résilvera pas ton pseudo-problème. Une dernière chose,  *Quote:*   

> #define CONFIG_FW_LOADER 1
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection driver loads firmware via the
> ...

 

Ceci va peut-être automatiquement chargé le ieee80211 qui a son tour chargera le module ipw2100 : 

 *Quote:*   

> MPORTANT: Before loadingipw2100.ko, the ieee80211 subsystem needs to be
> 
> loaded first. If you've properly installed the ieee80211 subsystem and
> 
> Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection driver (and done depmod -a,
> ...

 

Voili voila

EDIT : Tu dis que ton module n'est pas présent, en réalité si, puisque tu l'as installé depuis portage.

----------

## Mickael

Je me suis planté, ce n'est pas dans grub mais ici que l'on peut avoir différentes initialisations d'un même noyau:

etc/conf.d/rc.  :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # RC_USE_CONFIG_PROFILE allows you to have different /etc/conf.d files
> 
> # based on your runlevel - if a conf.d file for your profile does not exist
> ...

 

y'a tout de même du grub  :Laughing: 

----------

## Il turisto

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT : Tu dis que ton module n'est pas présent, en réalité si, puisque tu l'as installé depuis portage.

 

Euh ... ou as tu vu que j'ai dis ça?

Je sais très bien que j'ai installé mon module par un emerge ipw2100.

Ce qui me chagrine c'est que sous gentoo tout devient automatique et moi ca m'intéresse pas.

Moi je veux pouvoir lancer mes modules quand je le veux, ...

D'ailleurs si ce n'étais pas le cas je l'aurais mis en dur dans le kernel et il serait chargé à chaque démarrage car un si vieux driver n'est pas vraiment mis à jour souvent (je dirais même qu'il n'y a plus de mise à jour depuis un long moment déjà.

D'ailleurs :

```

eix ipw2100

* net-wireless/ipw2100

     Available versions:  1.2.1-r1

     Installed:           1.2.1-r1

     Homepage:            http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Driver for the Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 3B miniPCI adapter

* net-wireless/ipw2100-firmware

     Available versions:  1.3:1.3

     Installed:           1.3

     Homepage:            http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Firmware for the Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 3B miniPCI adapter

```

Enfin bref calmons nous car cela ne sert à rien de s'énerver pour si peu.

Perso j'ai pas envie de bidouiller plusieurs /etc/conf.d/...

Je veux juste faire comme d'habitude et lancer mon modprobe ipw2100 au moment ou je décide de me servir du wifi (cad quasi jamais).

----------

## Mickael

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dans aucun fichier de config je ne demande de charger le module ipw2100 et il n'est pas présent dans mon kernel.
> 
> Peux tu détailler stp?

 

J'ai juste mal interprété cette phrase. 

Reste la solution du sauvage : emerge --unmerge puis emerge.   :Confused: 

EDIT : Avant tu as surement essayer de décharger le module. Au moment de relancer ta machine il réapparait encore?

----------

## Il turisto

C'est vrai que cette phrase pourrait porter à confusion.

Bon et bien si selon toi le unmerge pourrait résoudre le prob je m'en vais le faire directement. Mais je ne saurais pas si cela marche dans l'immédiat car je ne peux pas reboot directement.

Merci pour ton aide.

----------

## nemo13

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je veux juste faire comme d'habitude et lancer mon modprobe ipw2100 au moment ou je décide de me servir du wifi 
> 
>  (cad quasi jamais).

 

bonsoir,

est-ce que ceci t'inspires :

```
zless /proc/config.gz

...blabla...

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

...blabla
```

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_KMOD=y

 

 *Quote:*   

>  CONFIG_KMOD:
> 
> Normally when you have selected some parts of the kernel to
> 
> be created as kernel modules, you must load them (using the
> ...

 

désolé pour la mise en page

A+:jlp

----------

## Il turisto

en effet cette option est activée chez moi mais elle l'étais déjà dans mon précédent kernel et il ne me semble pas que celui ci chargeait mon driver ipw2100.

Si lors de mon reboot le driver est reloadé je supprimerais cette option et vous tiendrais au courant.

Merci pour l'info nemo13.

----------

## Il turisto

Bon ben ni le unmerge ni le KMOD n'y font qqch.

Une autre idée?

----------

